# Colonoscopy w/biopsy and APC...



## Theresa Butts (Aug 2, 2010)

I was hoping someone could help me with coding colonscopy w/biopsy and APC.  I have a polyp that was only partially removed with cold snare, then the residual polyp was treated w/APC at 18 Watts. Am I able to bill 45385 and 45383 or am I only able to bill one of the removal methods since this is the same polyp?

Any assistance is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## j.berkshire (Aug 3, 2010)

If only one polyp/lesion was treated, you only bill 45383.  The NCCI edits bundle 45385 into 45383 and the edit cannot be bypassed with a 59 modifier.  In order to bill both these codes with the 59 modifier the procedures must be performed on separate lesions or at separate encounters.


----------

